# [Heisec] Malvertising: Kriminelle nutzen Tausende WordPress-Sites als Malware-Schleudern



## Newsfeed (1 August 2018)

Check Point hat rund 10.000 gehackte WordPress-Websites entdeckt, die Teil einer Strategie zur großflächigen Malware-Verbreitung über Werbenetzwerke sind.

Weiterlesen...


----------

